# Space Wolves Titan?



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it fluffy for Space Wolves to use Titans? I have just came into a very large amount of money due to someone smashing into my car a few months back, I got a brand new car and a hefty amount of compensation and I desperately want to build a new Apoc size army.

It was a real toss up between an SM legion, or Tyranids.

I was really tempted to buy a Heirophant and make my own Hive Fleet but now I think I am going down the path of the wolf.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

titans are usually attached to ig regements from the adeptus mechanicus, which is why it has so much iconogrophy

but, by all means. use a titan with your wolves in apoc, afterall you can use anything with anything more or less


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Use this variant :biggrin:

Wolf Variant Body

Adds to the fluff methinks 

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It would be fluffy, just say that the wolves captured it form a traitor regiment or found it. Wolves are a big fan of finders keepers. Btw, just because I saw this I am buying one of those bad boys. Thanks for the link, Alice.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> It would be fluffy, just say that the wolves captured it form a traitor regiment or found it. Wolves are a big fan of finders keepers. Btw, just because I saw this I am buying one of those bad boys. Thanks for the link Alice.


No problem my friend :wink:

SGMAlice


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah space wolves are very good at using things that they capture or find. THere are many tales of them using ships and other things that they capture form enemy units and make them their own just renamed. 

Of course you can always check out the great BobPanda and his two scratch built titans one on page 7 and the other on page 9
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35789&page=7


----------

